# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  مكياج حياة التميمي ...... روووووووووووووعة

## وردة حلاوية

صور مكياج حياة التميمي ...... 

[IMG]http://img341.**************/img341/1070/39ep5.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://img341.**************/img341/4299/114sd9.jpg[/IMG]




[IMG]http://img99.**************/img99/9060/88cca621ch6.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://img184.**************/img184/6400/536636cbqt6.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://img184.**************/img184/8330/18008259ao1.jpg[/IMG]




اتمنى تعجبكم

----------


## وردة حلاوية

صور مكياج حياة التميمي ...... 

[IMG]http://img341.**************/img341/1070/39ep5.jpg[/IMG] 


[IMG]http://img341.**************/img341/4299/114sd9.jpg[/IMG] 



[IMG]http://img99.**************/img99/9060/88cca621ch6.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://img184.**************/img184/6400/536636cbqt6.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://img184.**************/img184/8330/18008259ao1.jpg[/IMG] 



اتمنى تعجبكم منقول

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلموعلى الطرح يعطيك العافيه

----------


## وردة حلاوية

مشكورة ...

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

مشكووووووووووووووووووووره وايد حلوين وربي يعطبك الف عافيه  
على الميكاج اختك ا م محمد

----------


## لحن الخلود

رووووووووووووووووعه مشكورة خيتو ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## وردة حلاوية

يسلمو خيتو علي مروركم ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المكيااج حلوو بس مبالغ فيه اسفل الجفن..*
*الله يعطيج الف عاافيه..*
*لاعدمنا جديدج..*
*دمتي موفقهـ..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

الألوان حلوووه بس احسه مرررره
مبالغ فيه وااااجد ويخوف بصراحه
هههههههههههههههههههه
مشكوره خيتووو
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## احلى شهد

*بصـــراحه مو طبييعي.. روووووعه..../*

*يعطيك العـــــآآفية../..*

*أعذب التحآآيـــــا & أنـــــقآها..*

----------


## وردة حلاوية

يسلمو ع المرور

----------


## همسات وله



----------


## جورجي

مشكوره خية بس اني مستحيل اسوي شذي غير ان كله فتو شب 
يسلمو يعطيك العافيه

----------


## hope

يسلموو على المكيااج الرائع ..

يعطيك مليوون عــافيه يارب ..

بنتظار جديدك ..

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

المكيااج حلوو بس مبالغ فيه اسفل الجفن..

----------


## وردة حلاوية

مشكورين وماقصرتو ...

----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## وردة حلاوية

مشكورة نو الهدى..

----------


## عطر العود

والله جناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااان يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
يعطيج العافيه

----------


## محبة البضعه

مشكوره

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلموعلى الطرح يعطيك العافيه

----------

